# probleme beim Importieren von Viedeomaterial in Premiere CS5



## celtx (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich habe Premiere CS 5 und möchte gerne das Videomaterial von meinem Camcorder (Panasonic SDR-H40) in Premiere importieren. Jedoch erkennt Premiere die Dateien nicht, diese liegen auf meinem Camcorder im MOD bzw. MOI Format vor. Auch wenn ich die Endung der Dateien in Mpeg ändere kann Premiere mit ihnen nichts anfangen.
Hat da jemand eine Lösung für mich. Vielen Dank


----------



## chmee (19. Dezember 2010)

Hast Du anstatt .mpeg auch .mpg oder .m2p ausprobiert? Gab es eine Fehlermeldung oder ist einfach Nichts passiert?

http://www.slashcam.de/info/How-To--Mod-Dateien-in-Premiere-bearbeiten-297001.html

mfg chmee


----------



## celtx (19. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir erscheint eine Fehlermeldung: "Nicht unterstütztes Format oder beschädigte Datei"
Keine der genannten Endungen funktioniert, auch kein .avi.
Allerdings habe ich für jedes Videofile zwei Dateien, die mit den eigentlichen Videodaten und eine jeweils dazugehörige kleine 1 KB große datei. Muss ich die eigentlich beide umbenennen?


----------



## chmee (19. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, ist diese kleine Datei (.moi) nur ein Zusatz (Thumbnail oder indexdatei?), der auch gelöscht werden kann.

Kannst Du die Videos - wenn sie umbenannt sind - in einem Mediaplayer abspielen? Mpeg2 oder eben .mpg sollte für einen Player kein Problem sein. (Und eigentlich auch nicht für Premiere CS5)

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
es ist schon etwas länger her das ich mit dem Camcorder meines Vaters was aufgenommen habe aber in dieser MOD steckt eine mPEg Datei drinnen. Bei mir hat es funktioniert die Datei einfach umzubenennen. 
Das Problem is tdas in dieesem Format sich irgendwie nicht an den Standart gehalten wurde und einige Programme das dann nicht checken. 
Du kannst mal versuchen, wenn du einen PC hast, DGMPGDec oder Powerdirector zu verwenden um das Video umzuwandeln.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (19. Dezember 2010)

Möglicherweise ist diese .mod ein "elementary stream" und kein "program stream", oder der AC3-Audioteil macht Probleme. Genaues weiß ich nun nicht, aber in unserer VideoFaq sind ein paar Freewaretools dabei, die vielleicht helfen, den Mpeg-Stream umzuwandeln OHNE Neuberechnung.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Das Handbuch sagt dazu:
Video:
MPEG-2
Audio:
SD-Karte: Dolby Digital/MPEG-1 Audio Layer 2
Festplatte: Dolby Digital 16 Bit (48 kHz/2 Kanäle)

Google sagt dazu dass andere Leute die gleichen Probleme haben..... und ein umbenennen bei denen auch nichts gebracht hat.
Allerdings soll VLC das Video wohl abspielen können.
Dann könntest Du das Video auch in ein z.B. unkomprimiertes AVI konvertieren.

Nach dem was ich so gelesen habe, kann Premiere MOD-Dateien nur mit einem zusätzlichen (kostenpflichtigen) Plug-in direkt importieren.
Da MOD aber nicht gleich MOD ist (abhängig vom Hersteller --> die Sache mit dem eigenen Süppchen), ist es reine Glückssache.
Ein Versuch mit dem kostenlosen VLC sollte also nicht schaden. 

Die MOI-Datei soll eine reine Textdatei sein..... in der sich irgendwelche Timestamps befinden.
Die Datei dürfte also vermutlich keine so grosse Rolle spielen.

BTW: an der Kamera lässt sich auch via USB ein DVD-Brenner anschliessen (passendes USB-Kabel vorausgesetzt).

Handbuch:
Funktion USB-Host (für DVD Brenner), Mini AB USB-Verbindungskabel (wobei Mini A der kameraseitige Anschluss ist).
Unterstützt: Neue 12 cm Disks (DVD-RAM, DVD-RW, DVD-R, DVD-R DL, CD-RW, CD-R)
Nicht unterstützt: +RW/+R/+R DL Disks oder 8 cm Disks können für die Kopie nicht verwendet werden.

Gross Dr Dau


----------



## celtx (19. Dezember 2010)

Vielen dank für die vielen Anreize, ich hab die Datei jetzt mal in eine mpeg2 datei konvertiert und siehe da, premiere kann diese öffnen


----------

